# Please Welcome Brown Hornet



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Darrell has agreed to moderate this new Field Archery Forum.

Please welcome Brown Hornet....and post up and enjoy this new forum.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, BH, you got your wish. :wink: congrats.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Should be interesting:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

:whoo: So what rest should I put on my target bow?


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Hoot Hoot :wink:

So whats gonna be yer first official action :darkbeer:?

I'll be over at th IBO forum.....




j/k Darrell Congrats ... I think


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey guys....thanks for the warm welcome.

But really I should be saying WELCOME to all of you.:wink: For those of you that I missed in a PM....thanks for the support in getting this off the ground:darkbeer:

Now let's make this forum the place to be for info and learning about shooting spots (indoors and out).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Should be interesting:wink:


Now that you are here.....you have to stay.:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Darrell has agreed to moderate this new Field Archery Forum.
> 
> Please welcome Brown Hornet....and post up and enjoy this new forum.




Oh dear God.. The Hornet has power?!?! :bolt:


Congrats on the win Darrell! :becky:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, hopefully the field forum gets more traffic than the 3D forum


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> Well, hopefully the field forum gets more traffic than the 3D forum


I bet it gets more than History Talk.. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Well, hopefully the field forum gets more traffic than the 3D forum


That is totally up to us.....

If WE want this place to stay and be active.... WE have to be active in the forum. 

I know I will be here posting and helping....will you?:wink:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

No I won't be posting

Least anything constructive.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Oh dear God.. The Hornet has power?!?! :bolt:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the win Darrell! :becky:


:nixon:

We haven't won the war yet...just the first battle.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OA3D said:


> No I won't be posting
> 
> Least anything constructive.....


May I ask why not? :noidea:....

You may ask questions.....anything you add may help someone it may not...but it also may get you the help you need or desire. I didn't know much when AT started.:wink:


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm excited to talk about shooting. I want to learn all I can and share all I know without having to sift through the "garbage" in the other forums.

"My bow is better than yours" etc. etc.



BH, why didn't you do this sooner?


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a little sarcastic this morning BH.
I will ask, post what I know (or think) or just bs a little.
I new to field, never shot more than a couple indoor 300's but I'm jumping in head first.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

AZarcherybandit said:


> I'm excited to talk about shooting. I want to learn all I can and share all I know without having to sift through the "garbage" in the other forums.
> 
> "My bow is better than yours" etc. etc.


It is??? But it's A Hoyt.... J/K Eric I need to :zip:
Yes I agree 100%. Eric helped me learn to shoot. Now you guys need to teach me about shootin' field.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Good going, BH! You got it!!

Now I have to ask.....is it OK to shoot spots with a Guardian/XForce/Iron Mace with a Whisker Biscuit?:tongue:

And how's my drawlength??


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well it's about time we have a place to cut up a little, and maybe even do something worthwhile...nah.

We worship the Hornetness...:77: woops wrong smiley...:bartstush:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> I'm excited to talk about shooting. I want to learn all I can and share all I know without having to sift through the "garbage" in the other forums.
> 
> "My bow is better than yours" etc. etc.
> 
> ...


I feel you on that one that is all I wanted...real talk about really shooting archery:darkbeer:

I didn't get it done sooner because the last time I mentioned it...certain people shot it down faster then you can say Bunny Target.:embara:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

bunny target


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to Go BH . now let's party.:darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"*Please Welcome Brown Hornet*"

Aww jeeez, there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> bunny target


Speaking of that...I just started a thread about that Wascally Wabbit


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

*i like the new forum*

Ask (often enough) and ye shall receive !!!!
congrats on your persistance BH


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Hornet, I miss the old avatar. I think you need to rock it again......anyway congrats and I will be snooping around over here and posting.


----------



## Field Shooter (Nov 2, 2005)

*Field archery Fourm*

I think this fourm is the best thing that has happened on archery talk for Field Archery. Welcome Brown Hornet,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowfreaknasty said:


> Hey Hornet, I miss the old avatar. I think you need to rock it again......anyway congrats and I will be snooping around over here and posting.


You know I was thinking that...but I don't have it on this computer and I haven't set my computer back up at home since I moved yet:embara:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome to the Mod Squad BH ask and you shall recieve...:wink:, I suspect you'll be getting quit a few hunting related threads in here...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS HORNET!!!​*
*It will be nice to not have to wade through so many other threads to get to the SPOT and FIELD topics.*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JUMPMAN said:


> Welcome to the Mod Squad BH ask and you shall recieve...:wink:, I suspect you'll be getting quit a few hunting related threads in here...


LOL...I don't see why not they are in all the other forums....although I have yet to see one pop up in the FITA section:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS HORNET!!!​*
> *It will be nice to not have to wade through so many other threads to get to the SPOT and FIELD topics.*
> .


Thank you:humble:

That is exactly the reason we wanted it....:wink: If this forum was here at the start of the summer you would have had a bubble on your sight on the Billy Hill:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Darrell has agreed to moderate this new Field Archery Forum.
> 
> .


Grrrreat. 

Kinda like that old saying: letting the fox guard the hen house.


Congrats on the promotion nonetheless BH. :cocktail:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL...I don't see why not they are in all the other forums....although I have yet to see one pop up in the FITA section:wink:


I could always place a few NFAA threads in the bowhunting forum... :wink: :lol:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> Grrrreat.
> 
> Kinda like that old saying: letting the fox guard the hen house.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Slippy is already showing up? This place is already happenin'


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JUMPMAN said:


> I could always place a few NFAA threads in the bowhunting forum... :wink: :lol:


If you put Slick Trick in there someplace they will never notice.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Grrrreat.
> 
> Kinda like that old saying: letting the fox guard the hen house.
> 
> ...


I have always been in charge you didn't know that:wink:

Thanks though:darkbeer:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Darrell has agreed to moderate this new Field Archery Forum.
> 
> Please welcome Brown Hornet....and post up and enjoy this new forum.


BH is in charge? Well the new forum was nice while it lasted. :wink:

Congrats on getting this thing pushed through so spotties have a place to hang out. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have always been in charge you didn't know that:wink:


I guess I know that now.


:set1_polevault:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

MODERATE ME FOOL>>>>>>>>> I DARE YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


****** *** ******** * *****!!!!!!!!!


Congrats or should I say sympathy on your new position..........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> MODERATE ME FOOL>>>>>>>>> I DARE YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ****** *** ******** * *****!!!!!!!!!
> ...


LOL....I don't have to worry about you:wink:

I know I have already gotten calls saying sorry.:embara:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Darrell has agreed to moderate this new Field Archery Forum.


You gotta be kidding me. Figures. 

Congradulations?

Better keep an eye on me, I am a rowdy one.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice forum here, BH. Hope to learn lots and share the love.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats BH !! after yesterday i thought it was alll ovverrrr !!

oh yes, HI TO GREY EAGLE AND OBT, im sure you will be lurking, even though you say you won't be postng ....


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Great Job*

Just hope you keep K stigl arrows in arms reach this year lol. Once again con grats Rex


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Congratulations*

Well here to ya.:darkbeer:<<rootbeer float that is.:tongue:

Hope i can learn a lot more.

Luttece GIT R DONE Brown Hornet. AC


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Congrats, Hornet. I geuss I know who you are now.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey guys....thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> But really I should be saying WELCOME to all of you.:wink: For those of you that I missed in a PM....thanks for the support in getting this off the ground:darkbeer:
> 
> Now let's make this forum the place to be for info and learning about shooting spots (indoors and out).


Oh no.. Hornet a mod.. this is trouble.. :mg: :lol:

Hmm... not a good start BH.. I didn't get a pm..  :nono: 

Ok, on a serious note, congratulations man, I know you'll do us proud, and I'm lookin forward to learnin.. (I know some on the Field course hope I do too.. :mg: :lol: :behindsof )

:cheers:

Oh.. did I tell ya? I got this cool tshirt to show ya.. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thank you:humble:
> 
> That is exactly the reason we wanted it....:wink: If this forum was here at the start of the summer you would have had a bubble on your sight on the Billy Hill:wink:


   How true.... :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Way to Go Hornet!*

When this came up some time back people were saying that Field archery would get better exposure in the General section. I think a place to discuss field without the rest of the back ground noise is a great idea. Now if it stays focused on Field Archery we will have a valuable resource. Probably is a good idea to keep promoting field in the Gen section too and pointing the interested people over here.
Jbird


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

congrats on the new position Brown Hornet, Let's hear some good stuff about field archery... I want to put the smackdown on the locals here in Memphis,, Let hear how it done!


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Hey Thanks*

Thanks BH, it is nice to see that we can go somewhere and find what were looking for instead of looking thru a bunch of garbage threads in the general section.

Thanks Brown Hornet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

divot250 said:


> Thanks BH, it is nice to see that we can go somewhere and find what were looking for instead of looking thru a bunch of garbage threads in the general section.
> 
> Thanks Brown Hornet.


 Seems like there are tons of people that feel the way I thought they did.:darkbeer:


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Way To Go Hornet*

 ukey::tongue:Lets keep it buzzing. :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow.........you didn't say you were moderating it too...... :zip: 

I'll help as much as I can. Should be a good forum....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Congratulations *Mr. Hornet*! :darkbeer: Enjoy your new celebrity status. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Wow.........you didn't say you were moderating it too...... :zip:
> 
> I'll help as much as I can. Should be a good forum....


Because that part isn't a big deal to me....having the forum is.:wink:


----------

